
Which Companies Have the Highest Gross Profit per Employee? - jonbaer
https://priceonomics.com/which-companies-have-the-highest-gross-profit-per/
======
dannyz
While this article only focuses on public companies I have also thought that
Valve would be highest on this list due to their relatively low employee count
(~360 according to wikipedia).

